# Bosch Router & Template Guides



## CWBowen (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi all. I'm new to the fine carpentry side but have been into rough framing for 15 years on and off. I have been purchasing alot of woodworking tools as of late looking to work my way up to building some kitchen cabinets. I just stumbled onto the site today and I have found alot of good tips already.

I recently purchased a Bosch 1617 Router and a Porter Cable Dovetail Jig 4212(still waiting for delivery). What adapters will I need to use these two together? I purchased the Rigid Kit for 21.00 at HD the other day but not sure if that will work for the two or if there is a better option like the Bosch Template guide kit. I'd like to get which ever will help me center the guides the best. What are the opinions of you guys/gals that use this setup?

Thanks for the great site. There seems to be alot of good info on here.
Chris


----------



## cole andrews (Jan 11, 2012)

I bought the same router , there is a adapter that mounts to the bottom of the router to screw porter cable style bushings into . Does not come with the router go figure. otherwise you need to buy bosch bushings .


----------



## mveach (Aug 21, 2010)

also Bosch makes a plate for PC style bushings and the Bosch router will also except PC plates without modification.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

To use guide bushings with a 1617 you need the RA1126 quick release and if you want to use brass PC style bushings and hole reducers you need the RA 1100 adapter. I highly recommend the RA1173AT dust collection accessories and the VAC005 hose.


----------

